# Questions for members of 731 Sigs Sqn (Shilo)



## Eids of March (13 Oct 2006)

Hi there. I'm interested in getting posted to Shilo, but I have a couple questions about the Sigs Sqn there:

1. Are there any LCIS Tech positions open?
2. Can members of 731 get on any tour, or do you have to wait until the Arty or Inf guys from Shilo go overseas?
3. Are there opportunities for taskings and training?

I'm taking my LCIS training through the Subsidized Education Program and will be done my civvie college course in May. I was an infantryman before this, so I won't need Recruit School or Soldier Qualification.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Oct 2006)

As for positions, there are a number of LCIS positions there.

The rest I'll let someone better in the know answer.


----------



## PiperDown (13 Oct 2006)

I was posted to 731 for 3 years.. and then posted to 1RCHA Shilo for 4 years.
In Shilo, LCIS techs can get posted to 731 commsqn, 1RCHA, or 2PPCLI. All three units have LCIS techs (731 has the most)
If its tours you want.. the best bet would be to get posted to 2VP. I know guys currently at 731 who have been begging for a tour for a number of years. The fact is, 731 is too busy to let guys go, and LFWA has no problem filling tour positions from other units.
1RCHA sends techs on tour, but only 1 or 2 at a time. So, if you get posted to 1RCHA, you will have to wait your turn.

That being said.. if its courses your are looking for, 731 will probably be your best bet. They work on all civie kit, so there are some pretty good specialty courses you could scam yourself on.. Both 1RCHA and 2VP only work on military comms.

As far as getting posted to any of these units.. I am sure all you have to do is whisper "Shilo" in your sleep and you will get posted there.

Cheers,


----------



## Eids of March (16 Oct 2006)

OK

Thanks for the timely reply, guys!


----------

